# Trailer Tongue



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am currently in the process of rebuilding my trailer, and in doing so I have noticed by tongue is bent. I am wondering if this slight bend is ok and "safe" or if I need to try to bend back or replace the tongue. (what would be easiest way to bend back) I prefer not to replace the tongue or cut it and have another piece welded on as I am on a tight budget. The tongue looks likes its about 1 piece of tubed steel approximately 7-8 feet long, I havent measured, but its around that size. Any feedback or suggestions you have are appreciated.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just make sure the metal isn't rusted from the inside & fatiguing.From your pic the tongue is bent up correct?It doesn't look that bad to mess with it.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 7, 2010)

crazymanme2 said:


> Just make sure the metal isn't rusted from the inside & fatiguing.From your pic the tongue is bent up correct?It doesn't look that bad to mess with it.



I believe that is all surface rust. The tongue is bent to the right.. In the picture I am looking straight down with a square against the tongue for reference.


----------



## perchin (Jul 7, 2010)

Is that piece currently off the trailer??? Is the bend at the hitch end or the trailer end??? If it were me and it was the trailer end, I wouldn't worry about it. If at the Hitch end, would take it down the road and see if I noticed it dog-tracking to one side or not, then go from there.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 7, 2010)

perchin said:


> Is that piece currently off the trailer??? Is the bend at the hitch end or the trailer end??? If it were me and it was the trailer end, I wouldn't worry about it. If at the Hitch end, would take it down the road and see if I noticed it dog-tracking to one side or not, then go from there.



Thanks perchin, the picture shows it is still attached (trying to get it off tonight), the bend is at the hitch side.. If i can get it off I may try to straighten it out with 2x4 and sledge hammer, but if not I may try to just see how it rides. thanks for the reply


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Jul 10, 2010)

I think the worst case scenario for your problem is that your trailer will track slightly to the side and cause premature tire wear. I would check it out while it's going down the road like Perchin suggested, but I'd be surprised if that slight bend would even cause a noticeable amount of side tracking.


----------



## pelagicbldr (Jul 13, 2010)

put a torch to it and bring her back into submission. It doesn't look to far off.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 13, 2010)

Pee Paw said:


> put a torch to it and bring her back into submission. It doesn't look to far off.



Thanks guys, I have a friend working on it now, I'll be sure to update you on if I got it straightened or not, and post some pics.


----------

